

Did Microsoft Miss an Opportunity with Edge? - kazak
http://mattsparks.com/microsoft-miss-opportunity-edge/

======
gcb0
you would be shocked by the amount of support calls they would get about
"where is the internet? it was installed before" if they change the blue "e".

